
 Ask HN: What is your HN topcolor. (Results to follow) - esalazar
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dENKQzNJNnlnSUNoaTd5UkE0bm1Remc6MQ&ifq
======
meastham
For anybody that is wondering, apparently you need 250 karma to change your
topcolor: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=438957>

~~~
steventruong
Oh the irony. I've been at 249 for awhile now lol

~~~
DanielRibeiro
It seems that I fixed that for you. Now you can respond to the poll
accordingly.

~~~
steventruong
Thanks but looks like that number must have changed. The setting is not
available in my profile.

~~~
steventruong
Looks like you have to have _over_ 250\. It finally triggered at 251

------
Zev
#FFCC00. It strikes me as a nice halfway point between YC's orange, and HN's
tan background.

HN also has <http://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors>, which shows all the
custom topcolors from users active in the past #{interval_i_cant_remember}.

------
garethsprice
Interesting response to this, I'd not even known I could change my top color,
or that I'd recently "earned" the right to do so.

Now I know I'm excited about changing it and making sure I pick a suitably
"awesome" color, even though I'm the kind of person who usually leaves
everything on default unless there's a good reason to change it.

------
redthrowaway
I changed it to #a3a3a1, to match the grey text. I spent far longer on it than
I should have, but I'm pleased with the results.

~~~
esalazar
I spent a lot of time on it as well. I ended up using green. It is light and
easy on the eyes!

------
tikhonj
#90A9CB

What was I thinking when I chose it? I wish I knew :P

It is a nice blue though. I even use it on my website now.

------
sanswork
#CCCCCC

The orange Y goes with the grey which goes with the body and is less "flash"
than the default.

------
ars
#66ff00 - reminds me of the old greenscreen monitors.

------
maqr
Now I'm wondering what "delay" is.

~~~
mds101
It's the time interval in minutes after which your comment becomes visible
after it is posted. Presumably in order to let people edit/delete impulse
comments.

~~~
ars
It's also the delay before it shows up in the RSS feed.

------
Sam_Odio
#abcdef

~~~
anigbrowl
^5

------
justin_vanw
77ff00

------
cpeterso
#ff6600

